# Citica 200D vs Citica 200DSV



## sonofbuster (Sep 4, 2005)

here's what i know (or think i know): the Citica 'D' is standard version with wiffle spool. the 'DSV' is the 'saltwater version' without a wiffle spool. DSV and D both have the same gear ratio and weigh the same according to Shimano but the DSV has a higher line capacity. my question is, does the wiffle spool make a difference in casting? does the 'saltwater version' actually make a difference if you mainly fish saltwater? curious... thank you.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Lo-Mass spool is lighter and will allow you to throw lighter baits with less effort. The deeper, closed spool will prevent salt from gaining access inside the reel. We have seen that the salt can enter the reel through the holes in the spool.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the D (wiffle spool) and I fish 100% salt water. I bring it on every trip and use it half the time (other half with my Curado).

I've had it about 10 months (maybe a little less) and it has performed perfect on every trip. I clean it pretty often also...so that probably helps.

If you are wade fishing though I could see where more saltwater will get in the reel. I fish from a boat 99% of the time, so I really don't get much saltwater in the reel.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You should be fine with the Lo-mass spool. It sounds like you stay on top of your maintenance so it shouldn't be an issue. 


You have to remember that there are diffeent fisheries around the country as well. They might need to use heavier line or they might need more line capacity. This all comes to play when we designed the SV version.


----------

